# íos/idos - forma del verbo ir



## Soy Yo

NLC John said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, todo el mundo debe saber que la forma correcta de hacer el imperativo plural del verbo ir es *íos* pero está tan extendida la forma *iro*s que de hecho en ocasiones uno debe utilizarla (aun no gustándole por considerarla vulgar) ante según qué interlocutor para evitarse explicaciones o simplemente quedar como un redicho... es lo que hay.


 Crei que la forma "correcta" para ir era "Idos" que es la excepción a la norma que siguen los otros verbos: dormíos, levantáos, etc.  ¿Estoy equivocado?

Nota del moderador: Esta conversación ha surgido en otro hilo, y la he separado para darle a este tema la atención que merece.


----------



## María Madrid

Efectivamente Soy Yo, lo correcto es id/idos, pero para evitar la similitud con el participio plural muchas personas dicen iros, en cualquier caso no es lo habitual entre hablantes cultos. Saludos,


----------



## NLC John

Es verdad que no son comparables las estructuras de se vende o se necesita con lo del verbo haber pero como lo comentaba Juan Carlos hacía yo también mi aportación.

Y por otro lado a eso vamos, el que la forma correcta sea *idos* lo decís la RAE (creo que lo dice) tú (o vosotros) y quien quiera decirlo y que esté "admitido" iros (que no sé si lo está pero muy probablemente) pues no sé exactamente qué significa. Me quedo con lo que dices de que no es una forma muy bien vista en el habla culta.
Para mi la forma "correcta" es *íos*, quiero decir en última instancia, la que me gusta.
Como anécdota comentaré que en un libro de aprendizaje del español para extranjeros vi que se explicaba que la forma escrita de esos imperativos era por ejemplo "comeos" "vestíos" "limpiaos" pero sus formas habladas "comeros" "vestiros" "limpiaros"... obviamente me pareció una explicación escandalosa por lo erroneo pero mi explicación al estudiante no podía obviar que hoy día el 90% de los hablantes utiliza esa forma de imperativo con  esa erre... Es decir, a mi me suena fatal, no me gusta, me parece vulgar y quiero que mis alumnos utilicen la forma que yo uso pero de ahí a decir que es incorrecta sin más explicación me parece bastante poco justo hacia el alumno.


----------



## Milton Sand

NLC John said:


> Como anécdota comentaré que en un libro de aprendizaje del español para extranjeros vi que se explicaba que la forma escrita de esos imperativos era por ejemplo "comeos" "vestíos" "limpiaos" pero sus formas habladas "comeros" "vestiros" "limpiaros"...


 
El error no está en las formas de tipo "comeros, vestiros, limpiaros" sino en el uso como imperativos siendo infinitivos. 

En estas frases son completamente correctos:
¿Podríais _comeros_ rápido el cereal? Que sólo me falta _vestiros_ y _limpiaros_ la cara y quedaréis listos para ir a la escuela.


----------



## NLC John

Se, Milton, a eso me refiero pero está bien la aclaración.


----------



## L4ut4r0

En otro hilo dice que se dice "idos"


vehl said:


> popularmente se está perdiendo el uso correcto del imperativo. Ya casi nadie dice en España: "Idos a la piscina" o "Tomaos el café", que son las formas correctas, sino ...



Además encontré lo siguiente (culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca)
 
_La forma *iros_ es la más extendida en el uso, pero la RAE (norma) no la  considera correcta, así como tampoco la forma _*íos_, en consonancia con  formas como _uníos, dividíos, servíos_, etc. La RAE da los siguientes  ejemplos:*vete a pasear*_ / * idos a pasear* _= _anda a paseo /    andad a paseo_
*vete en hora mala*_ / * idos en hora mala*_​


----------



## Jellby

Lo dice el DPD en la entrada "pronombres personales átonos", apartado 2d:

La segunda persona del plural del imperativo vosotros pierde la _-d_ final cuando se le añade el enclítico _os_; así, _estad_ + _os_ = _estaos_ (y no _estados_): _Estaos quietos_. Es excepción la forma _idos_, imperativo poco usado de _irse_: «_Nada comprendéis. ¡Idos Juana, Inés, Marina...!, ¡idos todas!_».


----------



## jmx

Las formas del imperativo de _irse_ "idos" o "íos" no las usa absolutamente nadie, salvo que esté hablando de una manera conscientemente afectada. Yo no lo oígo ni en las comedietas de TV, y mira que hablan de una manera artificial.

Lo que todo el mundo (de cualquier nivel cultural) dice espontáneamente es "iros", o en todo caso, "irse". Pero no todo el mundo es espontáneo.


----------



## heidita

jmartins said:


> Lo que todo el mundo (de cualquier nivel cultural) dice espontáneamente es "iros", o en todo caso, "irse". Pero no todo el mundo es espontáneo.


 
Todo el mundo ¿cómo quién?

Estimado jmartis: ¿Acaso debemos tomar como ejemplo de docta en estos temas a nuestra gran Lola Flores? Grande precisamente no por su dicción.



> "Si me queréis, irse" (Lola Flores, en la boda de su hija Lolita)


----------



## María Madrid

Yo antes muerta que decir irse. Es extremadamente vulgar. Equivalente a "sus vayáis". Saludos,


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Lo dice el DPD en la entrada "pronombres personales átonos", apartado 2d:
> 
> La segunda persona del plural del imperativo vosotros pierde la _-d_ final cuando se le añade el enclítico _os_; así, _estad_ + _os_ = _estaos_ (y no _estados_): _Estaos quietos_. Es excepción la forma _idos_, imperativo poco usado de _irse_: «_Nada comprendéis. ¡Idos Juana, Inés, Marina...!, ¡idos todas!_».


Complementando al siempre docto Jellby:

Las formas de imperativo propias de este verbo son _ve_ (tú) e _id_ (vosotros) y, para los usos pronominales, _vete_ (tú) e _idos_ (vosotros): _«¡Callaos los dos, callaos, y cuanto antes idos a la viña a hacer lo vuestro!» _(Melcón _Catalina_ [Esp. 1995]). Debe evitarse, para el imperativo singular, el uso de la forma vulgar _ves_ y, para el imperativo plural, el uso del infinitivo _iros _y el de la forma arcaica _*íos*:_ _«Ves al cuarto de baño»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 4.5.94); _«Niños, iros a jugar»_ (Cabal _Fuiste_ [Esp. 1979]).

DPD.

Por mi parte uso "Id", y si me miran raro les digo: "¡Idos a paseo!".

Un saludo.

Pericuelo.


----------



## Breogan

jmartins said:


> Las formas del imperativo de _irse_ "idos" o "íos" no las usa absolutamente nadie, salvo que esté hablando de una manera conscientemente afectada. Yo no lo oígo ni en las comedietas de TV, y mira que hablan de una manera artificial.
> 
> Lo que todo el mundo (de cualquier nivel cultural) dice espontáneamente es "iros", o en todo caso, "irse". Pero no todo el mundo es espontáneo.



Estoy de acuerdo, nunca le he oído a nadie usar la forma "idos". Sólo puede encontrarse escrita en los libros. Coloquialmente "iros" es la que se usa.

Lo de "irse" no lo he oído por aquí, sólo alguna que otra vez en la tele .


----------



## heidita

María Madrid said:


> Yo antes muerta que decir irse. Es extremadamente vulgar. Saludos,


 


Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Por mi parte uso "Id", y si me miran raro les digo: "¡Idos a paseo!".


 
.....lo que demuestra que no sois espontáneos.

Yo digo igual, Morcillo. Idos a la mier**....en fin, no soy tampoco espontánea pero más vulgar que al amigo Morcillo.


----------



## San

jmartins said:


> Las formas del imperativo de _irse_ "idos" o "íos" no las usa absolutamente nadie, salvo que esté hablando de una manera conscientemente afectada. Yo no lo oígo ni en las comedietas de TV, y mira que hablan de una manera artificial.
> 
> Lo que todo el mundo (de cualquier nivel cultural) dice espontáneamente es "iros", o en todo caso, "irse". Pero no todo el mundo es espontáneo.




Jeje, si tenemos que tirar de diccionario para saber si se dice idos o íos, imagínate cuánto se dice 

Hay mucha gente que duda antes de decir "comeros" en determinadas situaciones, o sencillamente no lo dice nunca, porque "comeos" realmente siempre funciona, pero ¿idos?, por Dios, se me hace difícil pensar en algo más afectado.


----------



## Fernando

Suena raro idos a mis oídos. Íos tiene más bríos mientras que iros no lo trago ni a tiros.

Perdón por el ripio. No entiendo la excepción de "idos" frente a otras terminaciones del imperativo de la tercera declinación. En todo caso aceptaría como excepción "iros" que efectivamente es un vulgarismo muy usado.


----------



## María Madrid

Id sí me parece habitual, idos es cierto que no se oye tanto. Siempre se puede decir marchaos! Los "espontáneos" pueden decir "marcharsus". Saludos,


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Idos todos a paseo, de verdad. Lo digo espontáneamente, sin acritud...

...perdón, la RAE recomienda "acrimonia"...


----------



## Fernando

María Madrid said:


> Id sí me parece habitual, idos es cierto que no se oye tanto. Siempre se puede decir marchaos!



Id te parece habitual porque es la regla general:

Marchar   Marchad Marchaos
Partir      Partid      Partíos
Divertir   Divertid    Divertíos

Ya sé que ir es un verbo más irregular que el Atlético de Madrid, pero ¿por qué añadir una irregularidad más?

Añadido: Reconozco que consultando la RAE se usan más idos e iros que íos, por lo que creo que estoy en minoría.


----------



## Milton Sand

Qué alivio saber que acá en mi tierra puedo decir "*váyanse*" con toda serenidad, sin dudas le martillen a uno el lóbulo frontal.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Complementando al siempre docto Jellby:
> 
> Las formas de imperativo propias de este verbo son _ve_ (tú) e _id_ (vosotros) y, para los usos pronominales, _vete_ (tú) e _idos_ (vosotros)



Además:

El imperativo de _ir_ carece de forma propia de voseo y en su lugar se usa el imperativo de _andar,_ _andá_ o _andate_ (vos)
​Sin embargo el DRAE pone en ir "andá (vos)". Lo que pasa es que el verbo ir mezcla conjugaciones de varios verbos latinos o castellanos:


voy, vaya, ve (¿vadere?)
fui, fuera (¿fugire?)
ir, id (ire)
andá, en Chile anda (andar)
Cuando un chileno dice "ándate" está usando el verbo ir, no andar.

Ej:
Come-No como
Ándate-No me voy


----------



## Soy Yo

L4ut4r0 said:


> Además:
> andá, en Chile anda (andar)
> 
> Cuando un chileno dice "ándate" está usando el verbo ir, no andar.Ej:
> Come-No como
> Ándate-No me voy


 
Muy curioso... yo habría dicho que el chileno está usando el verbo "andar" como sustituto de una forma de "ir".

(¿Y Speedy González con "Andale"?)


----------



## L4ut4r0

Soy Yo said:


> Muy curioso... yo habría dicho que el chileno está usando el verbo "andar" como sustituto de una forma de "ir".



Veámoslo con dos ejemplos:

1) El verbo abolir carece de algunas formas. No se dice "ustedes abuelen".

Y si los primeros dos casos que siguen son naturales, el tercero no lo es:
Nosotros comemos / No, ustedes no comen
Nosostros bailamos / No, ustedes no bailan
Nosotros abolimos / No, ustedes no derogan
Aquí cambió el verbo abolir por derogar. El tercer par de frases no es natural.

2) En el caso del verbo ir no hay esa falta de naturalidad. Los tres ejemplos que siguen son exactamente iguales. Uso _andá_ en vez de _anda _porque el DRAE pone _andá _tanto en el verbo _andar_ como en el verbo _ir._
No quiero comer / Por favor, comé
No quiero cantar / Por favor, cantá
No quiero ir / Por favor, andá
No es como el caso de abolir. Aquí nada suena raro. _Andá_ es parte del verbo _ir_ en la mente de los argentinos y así lo reconoce el DRAE en línea. _Anda_ es parte del verbo _ir_ en la mente de los chilenos, y el DRAE nos ignora.


----------



## Soy Yo

Puedes darme el enlace dónde el DRAE dice que "andá" es una forma de ir? Puedes mostrarme una conjugación del verbo "ir" en que aparezca una forma que empiece con "and-"? No digo que no se use ni que en la mente de nadie no haya relación... pero como tú has dicho "El imperativo de _ir_ carece de forma propia de voseo y *en su lugar* se usa el imperativo de _andar...." "En su lugar_ me parece más bien un _sustituto_ en vez de una _forma o parte_ del verbo *ir*, pase lo que pase en la mente de las personas.

Ven acá. Ya voy. (¿Voy es forma de venir o ven es forma de ir?)... No creo.


----------



## Jellby

Soy Yo said:


> Puedes darme el enlace dónde el DRAE dice que "andá" es una forma de ir? Puedes mostrarme una conjugación del verbo "ir" en que aparezca una forma que empiece con "and-"? No digo que no se use ni que en la mente de nadie no haya relación... pero como tú has dicho "El imperativo de _ir_ carece de forma propia de voseo y *en su lugar* se usa el imperativo de _andar...." "En su lugar_ me parece más bien un _sustituto_ en vez de una _forma o parte_ del verbo *ir*, pase lo que pase en la mente de las personas.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, debería considerarse un sustituto o sinónimo y no una verdadera forma del verbo, pero es cierto que el DRAE da la forma "andá" como imperativo voseante de "ir":
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?origen=RAE&IDVERBO=ir0


----------



## Soy Yo

Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, debería considerarse un sustituto o sinónimo y no una verdadera forma del verbo, pero es cierto que el DRAE da la forma "andá" como imperativo voseante de "ir":
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?origen=RAE&IDVERBO=ir0


 
Gracias por el enlace, Jellby, y por tus comentarios.  No estoy convencido todavía de que realmente es una forma de "ir" pero no voy a discutir con el DRAE.... así que me muerdo la lengua y cierro mi boca con llave.   Gracias a todos por su interés en esta discusión.


----------



## Jellby

Soy Yo said:


> Gracias por el enlace, Jellby, y por tus comentarios.  No estoy convencido todavía de que realmente es una forma de "ir" pero no voy a discutir con el DRAE...



Yo sí discuto con el DRAE  En este aspecto creo que el verbo "ir" debería considerarse defectivo.

El DPD, que tiene prioridad sobre el DRAE, nos da la razón:

El imperativo de _ir_ carece de forma propia de voseo y en su lugar se usa el imperativo de _andar_, _andá_ o _andate_ (vos): «_Andá a buscar la máquina_»; «_Andate y dejanos solos. Estoy hablando con tu hermana_». También el imperativo no voseante de _andar_ sustituye, a menudo, al de _ir_ en algunas zonas: «_Ándate al cine o lee un rato_».


----------



## Ynez

Hay muchas personas que no entenderían qué les están diciendo si alguien les dice "Idos", o podrían pensar que les están insultando 

Yo solo aviso...


----------



## Fernando

En la práctica, el problema se reduce a:

- El lenguaje normal, en que lo normal sería simplemente "Id" o, à la chilene, "cambiarlo" por otro verbo, como marchar, andar, etc.: "Marchaos ya, que es tarde". 

- El 80% (1) de las veces que se oye "ir" en imperativo plural pronominal es en la (bella donde las haya) expresión "Idos/Iros/Íos a tomar por el c***", con sus variantes "saco" y alternativas, que colocan al hablante en una posición poco propensa al refinamiento.

(1) Según estudios del Fernandian Institute de la Royal Veritatem Universitaten.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Jellby said:


> Yo sí discuto con el DRAE  En este aspecto creo que el verbo "ir" debería considerarse defectivo.



Mi ejemplo de más arriba justamente usa un verbo defectivo.

"No quiero abolir / Sí, por favor deroga" suena raro. En cambio "No quiero ir / Sí, por favor anda" no tiene nada de especial. En el primer caso el hablante está consciente  de que se trata de un verbo defectivo. En el segundo el reemplazo es inconsciente. Además, lo de "carece de forma propia de voseo" que dice el DPD yo lo interpreto como "no existe la palabra _i_", lo que por lo demás es un error que acabo de descubrir:



iknyu said:


> Ya sé que con el voseo es común usar el verbo "andar" para el imperativo del verbo "ir", es decir, "andate de aquí". Pero en El Salvador es común usar "i", que sigue las reglas de conjugación del voseo (quitar la "r" para el imperativo). Así, decimos "ite de aquí", "ile enseñando todo", "ite por aquí", "ime poniendo los libros por ahí", etc.



Para mí, el imperativo singular de ir es
_i_ en El Salvador y algunas zonas rurales de Argentina
_anda_ en Chile, tanto en la forma voseante como la no voseante
_and_á como norma en Argentina y otros lugares voseantes
_ve _en el resto de los lugares (la mayoría)
La alternativa de que _ir_ es verbo defectivo no me convence porque el cambio es absolutamente sistemático e inconsciente, no como en el caso de _abolir._


----------



## Jellby

L4ut4r0 said:


> La alternativa de que _ir_ es verbo defectivo no me convence porque el cambio es absolutamente sistemático e inconsciente, no como en el caso de _abolir._



Porque apuesto a que usas "ir" muchísimo más que "abolir".

Otro verbo defectivo es "descolorir". Es frecuente (a menos en España) decir que algo está "descolorido", pero en presente se dice que se "descolora", del verbo "descolorar", también es una sustitución inconsciente, pero son distintos verbos.


----------



## jmx

L4ut4r0 said:


> Para mí, el imperativo singular de ir es
> 
> _i_ en El Salvador y algunas zonas rurales de Argentina
> _anda_ en Chile, tanto en la forma voseante como la no voseante
> _and_á como norma en Argentina y otros lugares voseantes
> _ve _en el resto de los lugares (la mayoría)


En España algunos usamos también "ves".


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:


> En España algunos usamos también "ves".


Yo no digo nunca "idos", la verdad", pero lo de "ves" (que no se dice en mi tierra) me suena fatal.

Por cierto, si tienes puesto "incorrect Spanish", ¿por qué no escribes también de manera incorrecta? Estás usando las normas de la RAE.

(curioso que es uno)


----------



## heidita

Es cierto, lo de _ves_ está muy extendido, de hecho lo dije hace poco a un amigo del foro y me preguntó: ¿Qué veo? Y le contesté..no, que vayas. Ni siquiera había caído en el error.

Entonces fue cuando me di cuenta de lo mal dicho que está. En fin, lo primero es darse cuenta.


----------



## jmx

lazarus1907 said:


> Por cierto, si tienes puesto "incorrect Spanish", ¿por qué no escribes también de manera incorrecta? Estás usando las normas de la RAE. (curioso que es uno)


Respondo por PM.


----------



## Limeño

"Váyanse". (Español latinoamericano).
Sería bueno que lo aprendas también.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

María Madrid said:


> Yo antes muerta que decir irse. Es extremadamente vulgar. Equivalente a "sus vayáis". Saludos,



Perdón pero que quieres decir con sus vayáis?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Perdón pero que quieres decir con sus vayáis?


sus vayáis (vulg.) = que os vayáis


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Pero apoco no se puede usar el subjuntivo para invocar el imperativo? Como _que me des el lápis _o _que se aleje de aquí_ o _que comamos por aquí_? Sinceramente acabo de mirar la tele y he escuchdo todos esos imperativos, e incluso _idos_. Qué tiene de mal decir _que os vayáis_?

saludos


----------



## caniho

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Perdón pero que quieres decir con sus vayáis?



os vayáis --> sos vayáis --> sus vayáis

sos vayáis es mormal en ciertas personas, pero sus vayáis entiendo que es más bien humorístico.


----------



## Firayner

la manera correcta es: idos


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Toda la discusión acerca de si es aceptable o no, frecuente o no el uso de "iros", y en general de los infinitivos usados como imperativos ... es exclusivamente de interés en España.  En América ninguna región (al menos ninguna que yo conozca) utiliza esa forma. 

Claro que en el caso particulr de íos/idos/iros los americanos tenemos poco que decir yq que casi no usamos las formas en -os.  Salvo excepcionalmente cuando se quiere hablar en forma particularmente ceremoniosa.  Tenemos el tú, el vos, el usted como segunda persona del singular, y el ustedes como segunda persona del plural.  Pero prácticamente nunca el vosotros. y cuando se usa el vos como singular (voseo) se usa con el "te" y no con el "os": "vos te vas".  Como ha dicho lautaro, la forma correspondiente al voseo del imperativo es "andá"/"andate" y no "ve"/"vete".

Pero si en algún contexto hiperformal tuviéramos que usar las formas del vosotros, sin duda diríamos "idos" y no "íos" ni menos aun "iros".


----------



## Istriano

I guess the usage of infinitive in comands is not too wrong:

_¡Por favor no fumar!_  instead of _¡Por favor no fuméis!_
_¡Irse!_ instead of _¡Idos!_

(Compare with the similar usage in
Italian: _non fumare! _(for tu)
or Portuguese:_ Passar bem!_ [here it's for você/o senhor])


----------



## Mnero

Efectivamente no esta muy mal, pero como podria estar mejor, pues tampoco deberia ser la primera opcion.
La frase: "por favor no fumar" es impersonal y seria extraño decirselo a un grupo de gente. Claro que es la forma apropiada para un cartel informativo.
Y decir "irse", pues no lo veo con sentido si disponemos de otras opciones mas apropiadas como idos, marchaos etc.. que estan ahi para eso.

Pd:Lamento la falta de tildes pero por algun motivo mi teclado no quiere que las use..


----------

